# BIOS Update beim ASUS Eee PC 1005 HA



## bealehni (18. Juni 2011)

Asus eee pc - Bios Update?

*guten Tach Jungs und Mädels,*

hab auf meinen Asus eee pc 1005HA win7 neu installiert & jetzt war ich auf der Asus Seite und sah das ich noch ein altes Bios drauf habe ,nun wollte ich das aktuelle da rauf machen ... hab schon gegoogelt & aber nischt richtiges gefunden.

ich habe mir dafür schon die aktuellste .ROM datei von der asus seite geladen & ein Programm namens AFUDOS. Allerfings habe ich jetzt kA wie ich das Update durchführe.

Wenn ich AFUDOS öffne, öffnet sich nur für ganz kurze Zeit ein DOS Fenster.

hat einer ne Idee was ick da machen kann ... Danke mal im Vorraus 

P.S. da ick schon etwas älter bin wäre es hilfreich wenn die Antwort auf Deutsch kommen würde, denn ick hatte hier in der DDR in der Schule nur russisch .. http://www.computerbase.de/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------

